# Better commuter...rigid mtb or road bike



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

I am looking to start commuting. I intend to buy an inexpensive used bike. I don't know if I should go with a rigid MTB or a road bike. I will put fenders, a rack, paniers on the bike for my commutes. The commutes are around 15 miles each way. Looking at 1980,90's frames which would be better a commuter?


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

IMO a road bike is the way to go. Most "commuter" road bikes allow you to mount full fenders, rack etc where a MTB probably doesn't. I also think you'll make better time with less effort on a road bike vs. a MTB. I've commuted on both (MTB with road tires etc), and I always enjoyed the road bike more. I'm sure you can find an expensive used road bike that will suit your needs.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

depends how rough your roads are


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

The roads aren't all that rough.

Will I be able to mount some 28's on an older road bike.


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

The best bike for commuting is the one you've already got. Stash clothes at work, throw on a backpack or messenger bag, and give it a go! As you ride in more and more you'll figure out what you need and can go from there.

Of course, if you don't already have a bike, that's a different story. An older steel road bike with 28s is probably a good starting point, then.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Used is one way to go...*



shades9323 said:


> I am looking to start commuting. I intend to buy an inexpensive used bike. I don't know if I should go with a rigid MTB or a road bike. I will put fenders, a rack, paniers on the bike for my commutes. The commutes are around 15 miles each way. Looking at 1980,90's frames which would be better a commuter?


Nashbar sells a fairly nice touring/commuter frame fairly cheap with all the brazeons for fenders and racks, nothing to cobble together.


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

Lone Gunman said:


> Nashbar sells a fairly nice touring/commuter frame fairly cheap with all the brazeons for fenders and racks, nothing to cobble together.


I am looking at used complete bikes right now. I'll look into the nashbar one.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

At 30 miles a day I'd go with drop bars, which usually means a roadie.


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

I might have a line on a Schwinn Traveler for $40 or less. Full bike. I would turn it into a ss or fixie as there are only a couple of mild hills to climb.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I find the larger diameter wheels on a road bike can help smooth out the rough roads as much as a fat tire mtb. Bonus if you can add wider road tires to the bike.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Road bike will be faster with less output from you. But I like a rigid mountain bike for the sheer fun factor.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 8, 2007)

Go for a touring frame. The slack angles, extra tire clearance and rack/fender mounts are worth it over a pure road bike or MTB.


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

I've used 3 bikes to commute on the past 3 years. Used road bike, used mtb, an a hybrid. I converted all three of them to singlespeed bikes. Each one has a plus. My hybrid is the best for comfort. The used mountain bike (The tank) is the best for bad weather days. Used road bike, speed. Since I'm having problems with my elbow, and hamstring, the hybrid is going to get the most work this summer. But the hybrid is the most fragile to me. Which is not good. My roads suck, with very little shoulder in some spots. So the mtb (26x1.50 tires) comes in handy. If I had to pick one, the hybrid would win because my body need comfort at this point.


----------

